# 2 Questions - Datu Tim Hartman



## Chris from CT (Dec 16, 2014)

Video series asking two, non-style related questions from long time practitioners of the Martial Arts.

[yt]




If you enjoy the video, please "like" it and "subscribe" to my channel to see upcoming "2 Questions" videos.
Thank you!


----------

